# ubuntu das ständige piepen abgewöhnen?



## Axel_Foly (15. August 2008)

*ubuntu das ständige piepen abgewöhnen?*

Hallo,

hab mir zum ersten mal ubuntu raufgemacht ...
immer wenn ich in einem ordner ganz nach unten scrolle oder mit den pfeiltasten nach unten gehe und ich stehe an piept es ... und das nervt ziemlich da ich nicht bei der sucha nach irgendwelchen datein ein ständiges gepiepe haben will ... wie kann ich das also ausschalten?


----------



## Bauer87 (15. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu das ständige piepen abgewöhnen?*

Du kannst unter System --> Einstellungen --> Audio in einem Tab die Systemklänge abschalten. Ich denke, dass das helfen wird.


----------



## Axel_Foly (16. August 2008)

*AW: ubuntu das ständige piepen abgewöhnen?*

wunderbar dankeschön!


----------

